# Blasc error



## Patrice (20. März 2005)

Guten Morgen,

Ich hab folgendes Problem, wenn ich blasc starte kommt dieser Fehler,
und blasc wird heruntergefahren.





Blasc Error


HTTP/1.1.302 Found.


----------



## B3N (21. März 2005)

Kannst du uns bitte deine debug.txt an blasc@black-legion.info schicken?


----------



## Lareez (21. März 2005)

Hi

Bei mir is genau der gleiche Fehler Wie bei Patrice ^^

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen??

Thx schonma


----------



## Tharek (23. März 2005)

ich hatte den gleichen fehler also für alle die diesen fehler haben hier die lösung:

einfach BLASC noch einmal von »hier« saugen und installieren... bei mir lags an der alten bzw falschen version

Greetz Tharek


----------

